# Malicious Android app sent personal data to developer's URL, AVAST claims



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A malicious Android app that shamed users for pirating software transmitted personal information to a URL controlled by the legitimate app's developer, a security company said today.

The developer of Walk and Text, the app whose code was recompiled and re-released on unauthorised online stores, denied the claim by AVAST Software, an anti-virus firm based in Prague.

...Further reading see a report by one of our senior security experts, click here


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

being the owner of 2 android tablets.im hoping avast ends up developing there av for android.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too
I should imagine there will be plenty of AV Apps soon


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah your probably right.on my moto xoom i use the avg one for now,because lookout wont work with honeycomb.on my other one it has android 2.1 eclair and it runs lookout no problem.from what i understand lookout is the best one for the android devices that can use it basically pre-honeycomb aka android 3.0.


----------

